# Kindle Unlimited



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all.

My husband want to give me Kindle Unlimited as a gift. The Web Page has been down for quite  while. Has anyone been successful in doing this??


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

You should wait a few days. There will inevitably be a Black Friday deal.


----------

